# Stock vs Angel Eyes



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i thinkin about getting a set of Angel Eye Projectors.. but the question is are they brighter than stock with hyperwhites? 
and also do you need to do a completely new headlight bulb set up?
i heard from previous forums that they using like H3 bulbs now or something im not to sure.. please fill me in with all the nitty griddy details.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

In a word.....NO. They are NOT as bright as the Xenon whites I had with my stock lenses. Haven't put new bulbs in as of yet. I will be doing it soon though.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

As for the setup.....go to NPM and check out the issue with the Projector Install......it's the same! Only difference is the two wires for the angel eyes which go to the parking lights.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

with the projectors did you hafta put new bulbs in them?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Yes, i put i hew Hyper White H3's and 1's, and they are DEFINATLY brighter than the stock headlamps you foolish boy!!. They have to be aimed correctly first off.. then they will kick butt.. They are quite difficult to isntall though i must say..


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *with the projectors did you hafta put new bulbs in them? *


Well, foolish boy here didn't put new bulbs in yet. They come with bulbs, but they are just as dim as stock.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

yeh.. foolish one, i put my H3's in.. and my H1's are still out.. im too lazy to take the housing out.. etc etc... lol.. yes its sad.. so sad


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> * im too lazy to take the housing out*


Sound just like me. I've been to lazy to take the housing out to put the Xenon's in.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*angel eyes.........*

i've seen angel eyes on a 97-00 civic, they are not really bright and it kinda looks freaky, only 1 ring per side, what about 2 since they are ellipsoids anyways, i mean projectors, see if i can snag some form work.........


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

SO would U guyz that have them already recommend them or not??? Ive heard about the difficult install and how the gunmetal ones arent really too much darker than the reg. chrome ones--

SO........... 

Im not felling to confident about buying them right now....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

im on the same boat as MP2050. I wanted to get the projectors with the halo ring or the chrome with blue. Now with the difficult install i really dont want to. Im pretty lazy sometimes.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i still want them .. i just gonna ask the " experienced" installers like the people that already installed them 2 put them in for me.. hehe..

but i was thinkin about getting full HID systems for the Proj. wouldnt those kick ass?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah BUT those HID lights are pretty expensive---I guess Im not too worried about the install. Im sure me and sum friends could get it together.....BUT I also wanted to open them and spray them.

SO when I think about having to open them plus having a hard time installing--- it doesnt seem worth it.....BUT wuteva Ill probably still get em'


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

lol @ MP...

hey does the halos on the halo projectors do n-e-thing? if not then i wont get HID for the halo part and just use regualar hyper white / blue bulbs for them. or is the Halos the high beam?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I would just get the regular projectors. Only reason why I bought them was I couldn't find any regular ones at the time.

ALTHOUGH, it does add a little flair to the look of them at night. AND the holes for the lights are bigger than on the regular projectors. Look at Wes' projectors and then mine. My light holes are bigger.

Hey Wes, MINE'S BIGGER!!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Here's wes' and mine. His is the bottom picture


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so im guessin the halos dont do n-e-thing or are the halos low beam? someone answer my question.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Oh....they DO something...just not that much. It's NO WHERE NEAR what you see with the BMW's and Mercedes. It's more like a little LED light ring. There's NO BULB to change with the HALO. 

The lights are the EXACT SAME projectors but with the holes cut a little bit bigger to allow a round LED to be put it for the "appearance" of a halo.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

OOOh.... so the halo is just for styling but everything else is the same.... cool ! how does the halo look @ night compared 2 the reg proj


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Honestly? Don't know. I don't drive that much at night. Gotta problem driving at night with my eyes. Next time I see someone with a set of projectors around here near night time I'll check.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

on mine, the inner part of the high beams glow a faint hyper white, then the ring is bright hyper white. even when you put teh low's on.. and they are hyper white 100W bulbs.. you can still notice the halo's


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

TImbo when will the 'how to" be ready.. Id like to read how U got this done...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

It's up. Go to the how to section of www.b14nissan.org


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *It's up. Go to the how to section of www.b14nissan.org *


Wait a MINUTE--TIMBO these are Matt's insructions from the Sr20 boards... I had read these from B4 --I thought U were going to have a diff. version or sumting  ...so U just followed these steps and got them done HUH--yeah it doesnt seem to hard...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Gonna add pictures....EVENTUALLY.....just don't have any good quality ones. And YUP, those ARE Matt's. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

*regular projectors*

Umm where would i find regular projectors for the 200 sx, i dont like the angel eyes it makes your car look like a stupid bmw


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i like the angel eyes... i jes cant afford them right now. if i do get angel eyes im gonna try 2 put the best M-TEC bulbs for them.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Also, the Angel Eyes are not projectors. There is no lense inside the housings on the low beam, like there was on my Nis-Knacks. The low beam does have some kind of light refractor thingy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: regular projectors*



absolute zero said:


> *Umm where would i find regular projectors for the 200 sx, i dont like the angel eyes it makes your car look like a stupid bmw *


anyone? i'll second his statement


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I put the Angel Eyes in about 2 months ago and it took about
2-3 hours start to finish. The directions on NPM are right on!
The halo is cool at night. Just a ring around the high beams.
Too lazy to align and put my H1 & H3's in them.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have a used set of nis-knack projector for sale.. im askin for 150 shipped.


----------

